# Amy Winehouse : Breath of Fresh old school Air



## MACgirl (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy winehouse is an amazing artist!!! she def. deserves recognition here in the states, a phenomanol voice this girl has! I highly reccomnd all of you to check her out, you'll be blown away. I barely found out about her two days ago and already have her cd, i had it rushed delivered and havent stopped listening to it!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 17, 2007)

I heard her recent song on MTV. I don't really like her voice. Its just not my thing. She did win best new Female artist at the Brit awards though, Didn't she? A lot of people like her. 

She has good style as well. 

Although her makeup.. she needs to rethink.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 17, 2007)

Amy Winehouse, ahh, my new favorite. I got one of her songs on iTunes as the free single of the week and I instantly fell in love with it. I'm planning on picking up her CD soon.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 18, 2007)

I only heard a bit of her songs. I was washing the dishes and I heard her commercial and I actually stopped and went, 'Wow, who is that?!' I think I may have to download some new songs...


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2007)

I think she is so gorgeous!  I wish that I could pull of the tattoo, dark hair, and severe (but beautiful) makeup.  And her voice is so beautiful.  I think she put such a great spin on old school music for today.  
I had to go to 4 stores before I was able to find her cd.  It has been flying off the shelves around here!
I have been playing this cd non stop!  I totally recommend this to anyone!!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

glad to hear the album is flying! Yea i love her performances live the best, her style is so deffierent, a true tribute to the 50's but with a twist. I'm still think "wow" i have never been this blown away by an artist my whole life, given im only 19 and most of the good music happened before i was born and a little while i was a baby. I wish she would come to san diego!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 20, 2007)

I think she is amazing and has a great voice! It's different, but that's what makes her sound so good


----------



## Sanne (Mar 20, 2007)

I love her song rehab, I haven't heard other songs, which ones do you girls reccommend? I do hate her make-up, even though she's probably the only person in the world who can pull it off


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree about her make-up, but she's so amazing it doesn't even matter, lol.

I'm also in love with the huge beehive hairdo that she has sometimes.


----------



## Jade (Mar 20, 2007)

She sounds like a man.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 21, 2007)

I think she's great! I think many people today (especially many of the young ones-not all of them though) are jaded by what talent and true artistry is.  We are bombarded with shows like "American Idol" and "The Next Pussycat Doll" that we've started to believe that their is some specific mold to be filled.  Amy Winehouse is a testament to what music should be...about the individual and what their true style and approach is.  Not what some big record exec wants them to be. I raise my glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to her, she is amazing. Crazy make-up and all.

P.s. I think her little bit of raspy voice adds to her sex appeal(something she acquires naturally).  It does not make her sound like a man.


----------



## macface (Mar 22, 2007)

she looks like a crack head i dont like her.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_I love her song rehab, I haven't heard other songs, which ones do you girls reccommend? I do hate her make-up, even though she's probably the only person in the world who can pull it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
From her first album "frank" i rec, "F*** me pumps", and "stronger than me". Then from "back to black" i HIGHLY rec that track "back to black" and "rehab".

Today she was played at our store! they choose our music now, but i was surprised to hear two of her songs today and soem of the girls knew who she was, while others didnt they def wanted to know more!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_she looks like a crack head i dont like her._

 
looks ? possibly because she is!


----------



## msmack (Mar 23, 2007)

I had heard snippets of her song 'Rehab' and I though to myself WHAT IS THIS?!  It's Awesome! I saw the vid on youtube and heard a few more tunes... I am impressed. Perhaps I will check out the cd. Her voice has a lot of soul and shes a very talented woman.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 12, 2007)

her voice reminds me a little bit of Lauryn Hills, it's rather deep but still feminine and she can carry a tune.  I have Rehab burned onto a CD that i've been jamming in my car for the last couple of days, and i'm very impressed.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 12, 2007)

I loove this chick. If you dont' like old school style songs then you wont' like it. But I have the ablum and have listened to it over and over. I like how she got the old school vibe singing about modern stuff. It's not for everybody but I dig it.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 12, 2007)

i love the song rehab, besides the fact that amy is totally hot.  i love her style and only she can pull it off.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

I really like her. Shes so gorgeous.  Im in love with her voice, its so different to what i've heard other chicks sing.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2007)

i finally found some of her stuff online to listen to after hearing all the hype and imo, she didn't live up to the hype at all. to me her voice isn't anything more extraordinary than what you can hear at just about any coffee shop in the states on any given open mic night. :shrug:


----------



## french chelsea (Apr 18, 2007)

She's a real bitch though. I don't like saying that about people but she is. Some of the things she has said about other people have been really nasty. She's also very big headed. I do like her music though.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard here name mentioned but never really took any interest until I got linked from another page to one of her video's on YouTube. She is amazing! I love her voice and style and the cd is fierce!


----------



## CrystalStars (Apr 25, 2007)

She is the definition of a train wreck. sorry to those who like her.


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I love her voice.  As far as her looks go, I think that she's different & sort of uber masculine at times, but I think it's part of what makes her visually appealing.  Now as a person (because I can differentiate between her looks, voice, & persona) I think there's a lot left to be desired.  I read that during a show she was so drunk had to run offstate to throw up & never came back on.  I think that's lame & really unprofessional.  That being said, I envy the hell out of her voice & think she's got a sassy style.


----------



## Havenly (Apr 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think some people, though they may be super talented, are not prepared to get on stage in front of thousands of people.  Also, a lot of highly creative people have substance abuse and mental health problems.  It just sucks that it impacts their fans when they miss shows or have to go running off stage to puke.  I love Amy Winehouse for her lyrics and music, but I don't know if I would risk spending money on a ticket for her show.  If anyone listens to Cat Power, she was the same way for a long time.  She rarely made it through a full set.  She seems to be better about that now, though.  Maybe Amy Winehouse will eventually clean up a bit.  In the meantime, I am thankful for her powerful lyrics.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 28, 2007)

i really love her new album, i cant stop listening to it. from the 1st song to the last!!!!!!!!!
my fav probably would be ' you know im no good'


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 29, 2007)

I like her voice and her music. I think her look is amazing too. I love the Ronettes, and she pulls off a kind of punk-Ronettes look that I really dig.

Her alledged alcohol/drug abuse is worrying, but doesn't affect what I think of her as an artist.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 29, 2007)

I had actually never heard of her before until this thread. I downloaded the song rehab, and I tried to like it. Honestly it was just not my thing, but that is what I love about music, so much variety


----------



## flowerhead (May 9, 2007)

I saw Amy Winehouse in a bar once, and she smiled at me! I didn't smile back.
I just find it hilarious that an alcoholic has a second name like 'Winehouse'


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 11, 2007)

See did a show and she was totally trashed! You could totally tell something wasn't right with her. She's weird. Needs to get off the drugs, but I do like some of her songs I must admit.


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Her voice is amazing, but man...her makeup is a lil too much for me!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think she is so gorgeous!  I wish that I could pull of the tattoo, dark hair, and severe (but beautiful) makeup.  And her voice is so beautiful.  I think she put such a great spin on old school music for today.  
I had to go to 4 stores before I was able to find her cd.  It has been flying off the shelves around here!
I have been playing this cd non stop!  I totally recommend this to anyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

She's cute from the front......but her profile looks like "Who did it and got away with it?"






LAWD.....^WTF?!?!?


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She's cute from the front......but her profile looks like "Who did it and got away with it?"






LAWD.....^WTF?!?!?_

 
LMAO!!! You aren't right!!  

I think she is soooo talented.  I love her voice.  She does remind me of Lauryn Hill in terms of her sound.  The two things I don't like about her are that her lyrics kind of suck at times.  I just don't get what she is saying.  I also think she has an apathy toward her talent and her opportunity.  I hope she can pull it together.  It would be sad to see her piss away what could be a fantastic career.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

Amy Winehouse is amazing...she is a British Jewel, one of very few truly talented artists in England. Her style is mad- yes she's a self- confessed druggie & alcoholic- but she has such a beautiful husky, old skool, soulful voice..

But I was so upset & angry when she decided to cancel her gig at the last minute. I bought the tickets in Dec 06 and waited 3 months to see her. I took my sister with me because she had just had her baby and I thought it would be nice to take her out. We got to the venue and the people working there told us it's been re-scheduled.
I had just picked up the tickets from the box office 4 hrs before!!

I sold the tickets cos I didn't want to end up being disappointed again if she cancelled- as after I heard this is quite a habit of hers!! I'll be sticking to just listening to her on cd in the future..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2007)

I got the Cd, I ended up liking the song Rehab, I tried really hard to listen to the rest of the cd , but I honestly.. can not do it...its awful


----------



## little teaser (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_She's cute from the front......but her profile looks like "Who did it and got away with it?"






LAWD.....^WTF?!?!?_

 
lol.. at the toothless pic only because its funny how she has alot of positive comments here but  on another makeup forum i visit most only had negative things to say about how she looks and her music.. i think the poster mention she looks like a witch in the toothless pic..lol
 i dont think i ever remember hearing any of her music and dont know anything about her...


----------



## mystikgarden (May 14, 2007)

I really like her music. I don't normally listen to this kind of stuff, but I love her voice. I think it's smokey and sexy. I can care less about how she looks or what she does in her private life. It's good music some of her lyrics just crack me up and some just make me feel like yeah I know what your saying!!


----------



## Diskordia (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I got the Cd, I ended up liking the song Rehab, I tried really hard to listen to the rest of the cd , but I honestly.. can not do it...its awful_

 

WHAT!!!???? did we listen to the same CD? Her album is da bomb! Honestly, I think she is one of the best, unique and "real" artists out there. I can't wait to see her live


----------



## MiCHiE (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_lol.. at the toothless pic only because its funny how she has alot of positive comments here but  on another makeup forum i visit most only had negative things to say about how she looks and her music.. i think the poster mention she looks like a witch in the toothless pic..lol
 i dont think i ever remember hearing any of her music and dont know anything about her..._

 
LOL. She looks like Ms. Gulch from "The Wizard Of Oz" in the side view pic. Honestly, I've only heard part of "Rehab" and just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 18, 2007)

The first single I heard was "You Know I'm No Good" and I was hooked. I like the whole mix of a soulful sounding girl who looks like she's about to ROCK! Funny thing my mom (who is African American) thought that Amy was black just judging by her sound...interesting huh? Yeah she's got problems I mean who doesn't? It's not like she's trying to be an idol for little girls like Paris Hilton or Britney Spears. No offense to those ladies!


----------



## frocher (Aug 18, 2007)

I love her music.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 18, 2007)

I think she looks a little too much like Janice from Friends... :O

Although I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to her music, I agree that she has some talent. Power to her for following her own path.

But she really needs to seek some help for her substance abuse before she loses all credibility as a musician. I saw a video clip of a recent show she did and it was an embarrassment. She could barely stand up and sounded like a cat with it's tail caught in a doorway.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tania_nia* 

 
_Funny thing my mom (who is African American) thought that Amy was black just judging by her sound...interesting huh?_

 
Not really.  A lot of people thought Amy Winehouse was Black after hearing her.  Same thing with Joss Stone and Christina Aguilera.


----------



## aziza (Aug 20, 2007)

She sounds so amazing in this Zutons cover. The song is "Valerie" and it's under the Amy Winehouse Interview:

http://dl.aol.com/index.html?date=2007-01-29&video=1

I love this song.... actually I just love her voice period. She has such a raw voice and she can actually _sing _. As crazy as she is, her talent is undeniable.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 20, 2007)

Not a fan of Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 20, 2007)

i remember i used to listen to her 5 years ago, yep 5 years, when she only did stuff in the uk, and everybody else hated her
and now everyones obsessed lol =]
and did you know she went to stage school from a young age? i dont really like her anymore


----------

